# Who listens to there music while riding? What kind of music when you do?



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Indie and I clash on that... I prefer metal, but she seems intent on dance/pop music (she always perks her ears and listens to it LOL).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I really want to listen to music when I ride, but I haven't been able to locate my MP3 player. It's in my truck...somewhere. lol I am very music-oriented (was a music major my first time around in college, have played piano for going on 21 years, got my full-tuition scholarship to a music-heavy college playing bass trombone [would have had a full-ride scholarship to a major state university and a guaranteed spot in their top jazz ensemble if they hadn't lost all their scholarship money due to grade-fixing for the football team], sing in the church choir...that sort of thing), so music definitely helps me relax.

In my truck, I listen to country only. Sometimes the one CD that will work on my stereo will randomly pop on and it's got an eclectic mix on it (Super Massive Black Hole by Muse, some random a capella groups, The Devil Went Down to Georgia by The Charlie Daniel's Band, that sort of thing). On my MP3 player, it's even more random: Lady Gaga, Will Smith, various country artists, Muse, Indie-pop music (like from India), the list goes on. lol I really need to go out and find my MP3 player. Now that's bugging me!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a feeling the Super Mario Song would be amazing for jumping too :rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

No, no, no, Tianimalz! You have to jump to the techno version!






I actually had a dream the other night that I was doing dressage on Aires to Muse's Super Massive Black Hole, then we were doing a massive XC course while the same song blasted over the loudspeakers. It was actually pretty epic. lol


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

> I actually had a dream the other night that I was doing dressage on Aires to Muse's Super Massive Black Hole, then we were doing a massive XC course while the same song blasted over the loudspeakers. It was actually pretty epic. Lol


LOLLLL!!! Oh jeez, I want to see you jump to that now. You gotta promise if you ever do a jumping montage to Mario music to let me know :rofl:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I listen to mine when I'm not in a crowded place. Like, if its just me, or just me and a couple other people I'll use it and at my trainers the indoor arena always has music and the same with the stalls. At home if I'm in the yard I open up my truck door and crank up the radio.

But alas, if there is too many people I won't because I have to be able to hear everything around me...So unless there is an open stereo and everyone can hear it, I don't.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It won't be for a few years since Aires is only two.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

I love listening to music on my ponies~ I'll either have the radio cranked if I'm riding in small part of the field (what we use for a riding ring) or if we go to the bigger field or down the road I'll always have music going on my phone. <3 We listen to pretty much anything~ Happy hardcore, trance, some dubstep, Nevershoutnever, Tm. Revolution, The Drednoughts and so on. Though Shnookie seems to prefer Lady Gaga. xD I have my roomate to thank for that rofl. Now everytime he hears a lady gaga song he remembers perks his ears and starts stepping to the music. 

One time while out on the road I didn't have enough battery in my phone to play music, and on the way back someone had lady gaga playing in their driveway, Shnook perked his ears and picked his butt and tried to rush over to the music. He ended up sidestepping into the guys driveway and started trotting on the spot to the beat. Not what I would call a perfect piaffe but me and the guy were too busy laughing, so he just put the music up a little louder and we let him do his little shnookie thing then went on our way. xD <3


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

For me when I am on Tequila it is my time to enjoy being outside and close to nature so no I do not listen to music as I would rather listen to the birds and stuff. Now when I am in my truck or cleaning house heck yeah I listen to music and it all depends on the mood I am in it could be anywhere from Spainsh music, country music, gospel music, pop rock or classical I like it all except heavy metal were it sounds like they are screaming, and rap where every other word is a cuss word. ; )


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I like listening to music while riding, but I like metal and screamo, and when my horse hears it be thinks he's being yelled at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been known to drain my car's batteries by opening the doors and my hatchback and blasting my radio so I can listen and ride. I won't notice exactly when the music stops, but all of a sudden I think...."Ahhh dang it." I'll have to get a jump start. xP

But I stopped doing this when my car died and no one was at the stables and it was night....I had to call a friend to drive out and give me a jump. From then on, I use head phones and my Ipod. If I'm on trail I'll only have one in, in the arena I plug both in and I can't hear anything....I love it. 

Still trying to find a good, loud portable radio I can use and plug in without draining my car...or spending $500 --->That money is going to a new saddle before a radio.

EDIT : I forgot half the question D= I listen to almost everything, Rap, county, Show Tunes, Rock....Pop...you name it, I'll listen to it.


----------



## Hiiidanielle (Aug 5, 2011)

I listen to country really only when I am driving other than that I don't really listen to music.

I have found it really hard to listen to music while I am riding and at my barn we have a lot of kids and people who are really rude so I feel if I was riding I would be really unsafe to listen to music. Well at least listening to music with my head phone in. Our arenas are usually really crowded also. 

I think if I was going to listen to music it would probably be something like Adele or Mumford&Sons because they are super calming and I can get really nervous while riding my horse especially with jumping.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I always listen to music while I ride. I generally have it on the country or classic rock stations. I'm working on my hubby to build me some type of plexiglass box to put my ipod dock in on the arena wall to keep the dust out and hard wire it into the pa speakers. Then it would be a mish mash of everything from Alabama to Metallica. 

I'd have to clean up some of the stuff on it too, pretty sure my neighbors wouldn't appreciate Tool or Rage Against the Machine.......


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

NAW!! This is a song to JUMP to....






Wait for the refrain!!!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I wish I listened to music while riding. But there is no radio at the barn and I was told the owner doesn't like head phones, so in the quiet it is. I'd range from country to rock if I could listen though.

When I was still at my parent's I would have the radio playing while riding my last horse. She would always drift towards the radio and stop whenever Red Hot Chili Peppers came on. 

My cat has a preference too... if I have to take her anywhere she freaks out in the car, unless I'm playing Dierks Bentley. Then she falls right asleep.

And Allison, when I was younger, like way younger, and still ran around the yard pretending to be a horse, I would jump a random yard junk course whenever that song came on in my dad's shop. I always wanted to jump a horse to it, but alas, I went the western route.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I loveeee riding while listening to my ipod.  as another poster said, it really helps you "ride" if you tend to overthink things like crazy. I won't listen to music if there are other people hacking or lessoning though, too much distraction for me haha.

Definitely dubstep/rock is what I listen too. Gets me pumped up and determined to ride out/fix any problems I have during my hack. Robbie loves dubstep, he bobs his head to the beat haha. And he stomps really hard at the trot to keep up with the rythym of the song. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I occasionally listen to music when I ride. Pretty much anything that is on my iPod... which is pretty much everything...

I always ride with the music quiet enough for me to hear everything around me in case of an emergency, but loud enough for me to still hear it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> NAW!! This is a song to JUMP to....
> 
> Van Halen - Jump (HQ music video) - YouTube
> 
> Wait for the refrain!!!



Oh, hellz yeah, Allison! Although, that is definitely a song to listen to, NOT watch. :shock: lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Oh, hellz yeah, Allison! Although, that is definitely a song to listen to, NOT watch. :shock: lol


LOL! I agree, David Lee Roth gives me the creeps...

How about this for a jumping song? :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That's great, MHFQ!! lol They're so young and that is SUCH early-nineties rap! lol

I don't know why, but this one seems like a good jumping/riding song to me. lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, very 90s. I can remember when everyone wore their clothes backwards because of that song...oh my! That song probably would be good Drafty, but I'd feel like I was stuck in Radio Disney


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Someone gave me the Kim Possible soundtrack that song came off of in a stack of CDs. lol And yes, it is VERY Radio Disney...

which is why you'd break it up with this! ;-)


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> For me when I am on Tequila it is my time to enjoy being outside and close to nature so no I do not listen to music as I would rather listen to the birds and stuff. Now when I am in my truck or cleaning house heck yeah I listen to music and it all depends on the mood I am in it could be anywhere from Spainsh music, country music, gospel music, pop rock or classical I like it all except heavy metal were it sounds like they are screaming, and rap where every other word is a cuss word. ; )


When I away from the girls listening to music in the car I sometimes think about listening to music when riding, but as soon as with them all I want to hear are the sounds they make. The sound of their hooves, their breathing, etc... always ends up being the music I want to hear most. (and it's less distracting during snake season :lol


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I may be the odd one out..... Buuuut, I like to listen to Two Steps From Hell's music. It's just intrumental, don't get scared!!! It helps me calm down and their rhythm's are even and I like to try to get my horses's gaits with the beats... and then I feel epic 

These are some of my faves:


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

QH-I like that music I have never heard of that group. I like Enya, Yanni, and there are others but I don't know the names of them that I listen to. 

I love listening to music just not while I am rideing.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> QH-I like that music I have never heard of that group. I like Enya, Yanni, and there are others but I don't know the names of them that I listen to.
> 
> I love listening to music just not while I am rideing.


Yep. TSFH are like those artists, but their songs just get so much more epic.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Never thought of doing that, when i trail ride i should do that!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Never thought of doing that, when i trail ride i should do that!


I wouldn't be savvy on listening to music on the trails personally. Trail riding usually needs the rider to be aware of their surroundings  so that could be kinda risky.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I listen to music if I am alone in the arena or if there are very few people in there with me...and I love listening to classical music when I ride. I think it helps me focus a lot better.


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

I totally agree with you it helps relax me and i think it helps relax my horse too. We crank it up in the indoor arena and everyone agree we will play country  so thats what its always on. I could see not listening to it if you were doing something very serious where you needed to be completly focused but otherwise i think its fun and it helps me.


----------



## SpicedGold (Aug 2, 2011)

Three of the horses i ride are all under five years old, so i have to be focused on them and not music, looking for potential spooks and distractions.

But, i often listen to my ipod when working with Spice. I love metal, mostly symphonic metal, and nothing goes with jumping and flying changes quite like Disturbed and Avantasia.


----------



## Loklir (Jul 21, 2011)

I only listen to my ipod if i'm at home working on my horse. it calms me down and i can have a more successful ride that way.

I usually listen to a range of this in my "Horseriding" play list (its actually called that) 
it ranges from rock to indie to instrumental to alternative rock to metal to screamo occassionally and the beats change a wide range to 
i usually end up working to the beats when im bringing my horse into work to increase her fitness so with the beats we change from walk trot and canter accordingly  

i wouldn't say you shouldnt but dont always listen to music because it can be dangerous in a busy place


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm all for upbeat music, but when i'm riding I love to be inspired, so this is what I downloaded and chucked on my ipod.


----------

